# Tribby & Hijinx - Little brothers ruin EVERYTHING!



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

When you find a nice tree to call your own, 









...Little brothers want that tree too.









While some sisters might share that tree, others do not!









Little brothers follow you everywhere,









And harass you...









Always wanting to play...









But you do not want to play right now.









Little brothers always want to do what their big sisters are doing...









And then they steal the good clover, even when they do not have teeth to chew that clover. Its just for spite.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Little brothers laugh when your in trouble with mom for picking on your little brother.









When all else fails, little brothers steal your mom and treat her like a jungle gym!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaw! Gotta love siblings!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Your little colt really looks like he's full of mischief! Never had a little brother but one like him would be trouble for sure! They're both super cute!


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

So cute and so true. They are both adorable!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

That pic of the 3 of them together, needs to be blown up big, and framed! Thats a once in a life time shot!


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh my gosh!!! Wayyy to cute


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Adorable. 

He's gonna be stunning once he's all grown up!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

They are such a cuuuute family!!   SO glad that's he continuing to thrive!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

He has been the naughtiest little tyke since day one! Then had a damper put on his antics when he became an orphan but over the past week hes really perked up again. 

His nick name is Shenanigans :lol: Thats what he is called most of the time. Not that Hijinx isn't also fitting. 

Tribulation is the total opposite. She is quiet, sweet and lazy. 


*SO glad that's he continuing to thrive!*

No doubt! The first nurse mare didn't work out but the same friend has a second mare who has been taking in all of the weanlings LOL. I'm going back and fourth on trying her or not ruining what we do have going.....


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Love the picture 3rd from the bottom


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I LOVE the picture of the three of them! He is such a little trouble maker lol


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He is just so adorable! I'm really glad he's doing well. I love the pic of the 3 of them together


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Adorable! Love that pic with all three of them in it!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Soooo adorable . He's definitely gonna be a looker when he's matured.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

palominolover said:


> Soooo adorable . He's definitely gonna be a looker when he's matured.


Thanks :wink:

He is starting to shed his baby coat and I am happy to see the color underneath is so close to his baby color that you barely see the difference. So far, anyway. I love his rich caramel-y coat.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha i love the one of him stealing her clover...the look on her face is priceless...shes definitely contemplating murder haha.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am so very happy to see that he is thriving. Tribby is really turning into a gorgeous girl. And BIG!

Has Hijinx been trying to nurse off of Tribbys dam at all? Im really pleased to see how much her motherly instinct has kicked in and has taken in the little guy. What a sweetheart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Hijinx can sneak a drink here and there but its mostly when Zavrina is spooked/intently watching something or if she thinks its Tribby. If/when she finds out its Hijinx doing the nursing she'll nip him and move away. He of course doesn't really care and is persistent in trying but no such luck, really. I am thrilled that Zavrina will let him eat with her and Tribby though. She watches over him, lets him use her tail to get the bugs off and so fourth. It still falls upon me to feed him every hour and a half. Now that he is 3 weeks old I have stretched his over night hours to mindnight, 3am and 6am for obvious sleeping reasons... but for the rest of the hours its 2 quarts every hour and a half. He is starting to show a lot of interest in pellets so he is hand fed about a pound of baby feed a day also. He still will not use a creep feeder to eat his own pellets or drink from a bucket on the wall to feed himself. He gobbles up everything I hand him in person, it would just be easier if he could do something himself, you know.. besides steal clover.

Yes, Tribulation is really becoming a lovely lady isn't she?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I enjoyed those pictures, Thank you!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Have you tried holding your hand in a bucket and get him to eat out of your hand, inside the bucket. Then slowly move your hand, tricking him to continue eating from the bucket.

Im sure youve tried, but just a thought...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh yes  He may be blonde but he doesn't fall for any tricks! lol


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

****!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Omg he is so priceless!!!! the pics are great!!!! Love how he's so mischievous!!! Gotta love the siblings ha ha!!! They're all so beautiful!!! Your doing a great job!!!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

They are all beautiful. You've done an amazing job with all of them


----------

